# Printing my own sheet music



## Brahmin (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm writing a piece for a friend as a birthday present on Musescore, but if I just print it off directly from there I feel that it won't look very good, or it will look fake. Is there a company that can print one copy of the music so that it looks like music I might buy in a shop, or is there a way I can achieve this look at home? Many thanks


----------

